# Screen Capture



## Jillaroo

_I'm looking for an easy to use screen capture program for my laptop, i have Hotshots at the moment and not keen on it, if anyone knows of a good one i would appreciate it, i  have windows 7 and use chrome_


----------



## Matrix

If you only need to capture browser window, try Chrome extensions such as this one, very convenient.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Thanks Matrix i will check it out, i used to have a good one when i used Ubuntu , the one i have now is annoying.
I have noticed since i have been using this forum while i am writing the cursor goes to the start of the conversation, i have never had this happen before, has anyone else mentioned the same problem.?_


----------



## Matrix

No, never heard of any cursor problems. So, while you are typing (not start typing), the cursor will suddenly move itself to the beginning? How often does it happen? I did a quick search with Google and didn't find anything similar to it.

Please try cleaning up your browser cache first, if it doesn't work, change your editor to "Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls" in Setting.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I may have had the wrong setting on , i selected the top one extra formatting for some reason and so far so good it isn't running off to the start, thanks Matrix i am now off to bed _


----------



## Phantom

Jillaroo said:


> _I'm looking for an easy to use screen capture program for my laptop, i have Hotshots at the moment and not keen on it, if anyone knows of a good one i would appreciate it, i  have windows 7 and use chrome_



I use gadwin screen capture

http://download.cnet.com/Gadwin-PrintScreen/3028-2094_4-10123018.html?c=SEM-AUS&s=fivemill&pid=dlcom_sem&aid=gadwin%20printscreen-e&dlc=n&part=fivemill

Or the Windows snipping tool


----------



## romfty

I have windows 7 and just use the snip tool on the laptop or the print screen button.............


----------



## That Guy

Sorry.  No help here.  I'm still trying to figure out this so-called "intuitive" Apple . . .


----------



## Mike

Here is a nice easy to use and free screen capture tool
that I have used for years.

http://www.freewarebin.net/snippy-0-41/

If you download this, set it to capture a rectangle, I
think that the default is "Freehand" capture and that
makes a mess.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Google screen capture:  What does it mean when it says it can access all your computer's data and the websites you visit? Do I want a program that accesses all my computer's data?   :distrust:


----------



## GDAD

Phantom said:


> I use gadwin screen capture
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Gadwin-PrintScreen/3028-2094_4-10123018.html?c=SEM-AUS&s=fivemill&pid=dlcom_sem&aid=gadwin%20printscreen-e&dlc=n&part=fivemill
> 
> Or the Windows snipping tool





I use the same very quick & easy.


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> Google screen capture:  What does it mean when it says it can access all your computer's data and the websites you visit? Do I want a program that accesses all my computer's data?   :distrust:



I believe that's called Big Bro . . . or more up to date, Big Goo...


----------



## Jillaroo

_Thanks for your help i have installed Gadwin:thankyou:_


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Wow, such a lot of hassle to do a screen capture !  I didn't even know that it was possible until I got my iPad, and with this, doing a screen capture is as simple as pushing two little buttons at one time. I am glad that I never needed to do it with my computer, because I would have had no idea how to do it, or that there was a special program designed for it.

TG, as advanced as Apple is, I would think that your Mac should have a fairly simple  way to do a screen capture, as well ? 
I would love to have a Mac laptop, because there are some things that a real computer can do that the iPad can't, and my old PC is as slow as molasses anymore.
 My kids all have Apple and love them.


----------



## Jillaroo

Jillaroo said:


> _Thanks for your help i have installed Gadwin:thankyou:_



*Update on that Gadwin, i installed it but all this other rubbish came with it namely news a toolbar etc and i had deselected these items, it is sitting waiting to be installed and not sure if i will.*


----------



## Jackie22

Jillaroo, I use one called 'Lightshot' from Chrome, it is ver simple to use.


----------



## Reen

Jillaroo said:


> *Update on that Gadwin, i installed it but all this other rubbish came with it namely news a toolbar etc and i had deselected these items, it is sitting waiting to be installed and not sure if i will.*



Jill,you can remove all that junk in ADD/REMOVE in your Control Panel.
Also, there is away to do it with just your key board by pressing Ctrl and some numbers but I have forgotten the numbers:doh:
Maybe one of the smart teckies here can help.:anyone:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Thanks Jackie i will give it a go_


----------



## Phantom

Reen said:


> Jill,you can remove all that junk in ADD/REMOVE in your Control Panel.
> Also, there is away to do it with just your key board by pressing Ctrl and some numbers but I have forgotten the numbers:doh:
> Maybe one of the smart teckies here can help.:anyone:



Use revo uninstal..........It removes all those extra traces

http://download.cnet.com/Revo-Uninstaller/3000-2096_4-10687648.html


----------



## Diwundrin

I was amazed to find Snapdo had installed itself on my laptop as my search bar thingo. 
 I tried to get rid of it but it was too tenacious for me, then I realised that it had a screen capture gizmo that lets me draw a box around the bit I want at a click of the button and bingo!  I found I could make all it's icons vanish at will too so now I'm so used to using it I've stopped trying to 'put it down'.   Yeah, it it beat me and survived okay? 

  But the screencapture trick is worth keeping it anyway.


----------



## Jackie22

Diwundrin, I thought that I remembered that Snapdo is malware...did a search and found this.....http://botcrawl.com/how-to-remove-s...ware-from-your-computer-and-internet-browser/

It stats Malwarebytes will get rid of it.


----------



## Diwundrin

Thanks for that Jackie, first job in the morning. 



Haven't noticed anything strange going on but then I wouldn't would I.  I got rid of everything except the toolbar, that just wouldn't budge.

Too tired now, but tomorrow...


----------



## That Guy

Yea!  Computers . . . (not)


----------



## Tom Young

CNet recommends FastStone Capture... download here. Free. 
http://download.cnet.com/1770-20_4-0.html?query=faststone+capture+5.3&searchtype=downloads

Read  user reviews, which are very good. 
I've been using it for years, and it does everything I want or need... full page, select crop for part of page, scroll, for "beyond screen" copy, print, save,  freehand crop, color selector, magnifier... easy to use and foolproof.  Sits in system tray. 
Whenever I have a page that comes up, with info I may want to keep, I use this, and save it just in case... like banking stuff, medical, or info from a site that may change.


----------



## Jillaroo

Jackie22 said:


> Diwundrin, I thought that I remembered that Snapdo is malware...did a search and found this.....http://botcrawl.com/how-to-remove-s...ware-from-your-computer-and-internet-browser/
> 
> It stats Malwarebytes will get rid of it.



*My next door neighbour installed a program and didn't uncheck all the little boxes and had Snap Do appear and it played up with her PC, her email was frozen and she had to get a computer geek to fix it.*


----------



## Diwundrin

Yes, i've had trouble with the emails vanishing but didn't connect it as it was long after Snap-do appeared.

I just spent an hour Malwaring it, uninstalling stuff, rejigging browsers and just when I thought it was gooorn I notice there's still the logo in the small search box that I can't get at, and now it's overridden Google as search engine again even though the toolbar's gone....  aaaaaagggghhhhh!!!  Looks like the geek will get more bucks from me to fix it.  Bugga!


----------



## Jillaroo

Di go to the menu click on Computer, double click on Local disc C, then scroll down list and select Program Files, search in there for Snap Do and if it's there, right click and select Delete, hopefully it will be deleted.


----------



## Diwundrin

Yes I followed instructions on that one thanks Jilly,  but it's still there!  Found 2 more Snapdo programs in the 'Uninstall' but when I try to uninstall I'm asked if I'm okay with ReSoft making changes to my computer!  Well, NO, that's what started the problem isn't it??   
I dunno, 

 I'm retarded when it comes to computers so Geek seems my best option.


----------



## terra

I've used Faststone Screen Capture for many years but it's now a paid-for thing.

Here's the last free version.

http://whatsonmypc.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/faststone/


----------

